# CLT v3 A Cloud maker with good flavor



## kev mac (30/8/15)

I received my CLT v3 today in the mail and must say I'm impressed.1.the msrp. Is 34 dollars I got it for $11.00 (authentic) on EBay. 2.Terrific clouds. 3.Very good flavor.4.Ez to build on.5.A well built atty she is. 6. Comes with 3 different drip tips. And finally, did I say big clouds?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/8/15)

I like my CLT V3/quite a bit for clouds. Flavour is not bad on it at all.


----------



## SHiBBY (30/8/15)

I've also got the CLT V3, and sometimes I love it more than my Velocity. Such a great atty. Im currently running 2x 20ga 8 wrap 3mm ID coils in mine, and is the tits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (30/8/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I like my CLT V3/quite a bit for clouds. Flavour is not bad on it at all.


Thumbs up on your avatar!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (30/8/15)

SHiBBY said:


> I've also got the CLT V3, and sometimes I love it more than my Velocity. Such a great atty. Im currently running 2x 20ga 8 wrap 3mm ID coils in mine, and is the tits.



I was never much into the clouds, but you can't help making huge ones on this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

